# Wire band tensioning tool



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Here are a series of 4 composite images that shuld pretty well explain the tensioning tool I use to apply wire tenison hose clamps. They also make a "store bought" type tool that pulls and wraps a band of metal around and then cinches it tight, called a Band-It , but its pretty darn pricey and so is the tension bands that go with it. They have to be bought in different sizes. 

This tool is not hard to make, and is quite usefull, for me any how its very usefull.

I have yet to ever have a hose to fitting come loose from these wire bands, and I have used it on everything from air to fuel to water hoses, and all sorts of other things.
This image is of the tool and how its made. Tube is 1/2" OD stainless tube, but any stiff ridgid tube could be used. The pull shank assembly is nothing more than a long 3/8" diam bolt with the head cut off, and a wingnut and roll pin attached as in image.
The tip is solid steel tapered and notched, and I threaded my tip to fit threads I made inside the tube. Epoxy, weld, silver solder or a friction fit would work as well to secure tip to tube.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

*Wrapping the wire initially*

This image shows how the wire is initially wrapped. I use stainless steel; safety wire in .032 and .041" diam but any wire will work. YOu can just wrap it one time and bring it under the end of the loop or as many times as you feel like wrapping it.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

*Tenison being applied to wire*

After seating the tool in the loop end of the wire wrap and securing the wire to tool as shown, just turn wing nut to apply tension until the top of the wires ouotside diameter is flush or slightly below the hose jackets surface, and fold the tool over so it folds the wires legs over the loop the notch is set into, and clip the legs of to about 1/4" or so. Pictures tell the story.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

*Finished wire wrap*

After its tensioned and the legs are cut and folded you can leave as is or use a iece of heat shrink to give it a more finished look. If you take yur time and tuck the legs under the wire or squeeze them down into thre outer jacket of the hose they will not catch on anything, and the wire bands can be used as is. I like to give it a wrap of tape or heat shrink. To release the band of wire, just cut ther center of the wire were the notch of ther tool fit to tightenit, and it will come off pretty easy.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

That is a very neat tool i think i will try and make one as soon as work slows a bit. Thanks for the pictures and the info on it:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Very nice. I want one! Limited edition 1/100? 



Good tool and very useful.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Great post Chipmaker! :thumbsup: Very interesting and practical tool! I will keep this one in mind.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Neat tool! Thinking of the times I could have used that, making one would be time well spent.

Mark


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Great and useful tool Chipmaker. Do you have any for sale? I'm not set up to make that. Hell who am I kidding, I'm not qualified to make that!!!


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

wow that looks really good!


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

That is pretty innovative! Nice pics and descriptions, too.

Greg


----------

